# Der LilaStern hat Geburtstag



## PN/DP (25 März 2010)

Hallo LilaStern,
Alles Gute und einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Harald


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 März 2010)

*Feiertag*

Da schließ ich mich doch glatt an:

ALLES GUTE ZU DEINEM FEIERTAG!!!!!

:sm20:

Manfred


----------



## Paule (25 März 2010)

*Zum Ehrentag*

Hi LilaStern,
von mir auch alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## crash (25 März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2010)

Hallo Axel,

auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## maweri (25 März 2010)

Moin Axel,

herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.

Markus


----------



## Solaris (25 März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Gesungheit!


:sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2010)

Hallo Axel,

alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Feier schön und genieß den herrlichen Tag.


----------



## Cerberus (25 März 2010)

Wünsch dir auch Alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

Hallo Axel,

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Kai (25 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## HaDi (25 März 2010)

:sm20:

Hallo Axel,
ich wünsch dir auch alles Gute.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2010)

Hallo Axel,

auch von mir natürlich *Alles Gute* und ein :sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2010)

Hallo Axel alter Lipper,
ich wünsche dir alles Gute aus dem Hochstift zu deinem Geburtstag.
Und trink bitte nicht soviel, du weist doch das du es nicht verträgst .

gruß Helmut


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2010)

...auch von mir die besten glückwünsche und alles gute!!!!:sm20:


----------



## dtsclipper (25 März 2010)

Herzliche Glückwünsche in den hohen Norden !

griele Füße dtsclipper!


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2010)

schon nicht schlecht am selben tag wie du geburtstag zu haben...
alles gute! und prost...


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2010)

Glückwunsch Mann, bleib uns erhalten!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Mann, bleib uns erhalten!



Er ist doch erst 42 geworden, ein paar Jahre wird er noch halten


----------



## dalbi (25 März 2010)

Hi,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> .....
> Und trink bitte nicht soviel, du weist doch das du es nicht verträgst .....
> 
> gruß Helmut




Woher weisst du das denn ? Wenn wir mal einen trinken bist du doch nach 3 Glas Bier immer schon weg *ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2010)

Hi Axel

Von mir talürnich auch:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!

P.S.: Bis demnächst im "Bärle" 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Question_mark (25 März 2010)

*Herzlichen Glühstrumpf*

Hallo,

meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag unseres Forumskollegen LipperlandStern in den OWL-Sektor. Und mit den besten Wünschen für die Zukunft.

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Lass Dich doch nicht immer so von Deinem Chef ärgern


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 März 2010)

Auch von mir: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

:sm20:



Gruß,

dia


----------



## MSB (25 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles gute ...

Bliebe nur noch zu hoffen, das dein Chef dir heute eher freigegeben hat ...


----------



## PLC-Gundel (25 März 2010)

*Happy Birthday*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag :sm20:

Feier noch schön, und eins muss dir klar sein:

Auf dem nächsten Stammtisch geht mindestens 1 Runde auf Dich


----------



## MW (25 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles gute !!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ........
> 
> PS : Lass Dich doch nicht immer so von Deinem Chef ärgern




Mein Chef war heute grosszügig und hat mich um 12 Uhr von der Baustelle im Schwarzwald wegfahren lassen.....



Das mal nen klasse Typ, oder ?


----------



## nade (25 März 2010)

habby burzeldaaaach
ollie socke.. un scho wiedern jahr älter.^^
Feier noch schön.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mein Chef war heute grosszügig und hat mich um 12 Uhr von der Baustelle im Schwarzwald wegfahren lassen.....
> 
> 
> 
> Das mal nen klasse Typ, oder ?



Da ich deinen Cheffe ja auch kenne:
Das ist echt mal ´n klasse Typ! 

@Gunni: Auf dem nächsten Stammtisch geht mindestens 1 Runde auf Dich 
Demnächst wieder mini-Stammtisch in Iffezheim. 
Melde mich dann wenns recht ist. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## zotos (27 März 2010)

Schon wieder einen Geburtstag verpennt ;o(

Ich bastle mir dem nächst einen Gratulationsbot der für mich hier allen Geburtstagskindern gratuliert. 

Nachträglich alles Gute.


----------



## Markus (27 März 2010)

auch von mir herzlichen gückwunsch!


----------



## Pizza (28 März 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich bastle mir dem nächst einen Gratulationsbot der für mich hier allen Geburtstagskindern gratuliert.



Den könnt ich auch gebrauchen 

Hallo Axel,
alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.


----------



## RGerlach (29 März 2010)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,

auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: :sm20:

Das mit den Glückwunschbots würde vieles einfacher machen. Ich hoffe das auch nachträgliche Wünsche ok sind.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Jens_Ohm (30 März 2010)

Da hat man mal soviel zu tun, das man einmal nicht täglich ins Forum schaut und schon verpennt man dem Lila seinen Ehrentag.


 Alles Gute und Liebe nachträglich


 vom Jens


----------

